
Discord to discontinue Nitro Games store - dysoncdn
https://blog.discordapp.com/whats-coming-for-nitro-a732ddc4b5b1
======
Porthos9K
Good. I'm sick of seeing that crap when I want to check in with my FFXIV clan.
Of course this means they'll keep using Discord. Dammit.

